# tame the mane!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've spent the past month learning how to straighten out Phoenix's coat along the back - it was starting to stick out in every direction. 

Now that I'm feeling competent in that, I'm ready to start attacking the neck area. He's growing out a heavy mane that could use some work, especially along the sides where it is sticking out. What tools/techniques do you guys use on that area?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll start to give you a bump up - hopefully more experienced people here see and chip in. 

You can use a Mars King on there to thin it out. <- That's all I use? 

Start up with the area behind/under the ears - you want him to still have a ruff and not have an hour glass shape (head and shoulders) - so try to avoid that while thinning it out going straight down to the shoulders, bringing the shoulders in to the chest, and thinning down the neck. 

See arrows in the Jacks' pic.

Stop every little bit to brush and make sure you're not overdoing it. 

I don't really like using thinning shears on the ruff - but I know some people prefer that.

*** Should add... I don't take that much off Jacks, even though I definitely do thin his mane (especially right over his throat where it is the thickest, otherwise he'll get yeasty stuff growing there). 

The lady helping me with Bertie - she's a lot more energetic stripping out the neck.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Personally I like using thinning shears, ..one cut close to the breast bone and comb to assess..,it's amazing how much difference each single cut can make so be careful to keep checking! I start from the base and work up towards the neck..starting in the centre..and then work outward to the left and keep repeating until I get to the shoulder or wherever the mane ends that you want to tidy, always starting at the bottom working up and then when I reach the outer edge I start just right to the breastbone and do the same again. THEN I go downwards starting at the ventre breastbne again to give a more natural look and get rid of any straggly extras. This avoids a choppy look too. Chester has a king if manes and this works well. 
Invest in a good pair of shears if you choose this method...it makes it so much easier and nicer. 
I like this site Golden Retriever, how to groom, Step 2
And this Morningsage Goldens Grooming
And the videos of this guy Grooming Golden Retriever - The Winning Way - YouTube

Take what you want and works for you best from them all and you will find a way that works for you and your dog. 

It's scarey at first but once you see the results you will be more confident  
I need to go and do Chesters..it's well overdue...wish me luck!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Here us what I have just done. Bare in mind he's not been washed or blow dried so is somewhat in the rough but for sure is much comfier and neater, it was very unruly and too long and with a brush and blow I think it would look neat and blend quite well. He's very unbalanced at the moment because he's out of coat and very bitty from being unwell and being shaved from his various tests but normally I would make the most of his chest as he's a big dog and sort out his ears better. As he has an ear infection I didn't want to play with his ears too much...and neither did he :uhoh: ...understandably, so his ears aren't as neat as they should be or as I would like. It's quite hard with a wavy coated dog at times but Im pleased overall of making the best out if his wrecked condition at the moment! :doh:
I know in USA the style is different but you would just leave the cut longer but I think the same principle would still apply re thinning and cutting into the wave rather than against it etc.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a nice pair of thinning shears, but I don't trust my abilities on this area. I've been looking into the mars coat king, not sure which one to get?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I use a 12 blade one.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

just ordered from Amazon.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I kinda wish Napoleon had a coat I would have to cut and groom....  ...he has a really thin short coat (good for the vacuum I suppose...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

What part of the body do you use the 12 on? I have a female that's got alot of coat and someone suggested a #20 - for the area near the ears.


----------

